# Phal. Violacea alba progression



## Marco (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope you guys don't mind. I'm gonna use this thread as a progression log for my 2 tiny phal. violacea alba seedlings.

deflasked on july 2005 bought them around august 2006

When I first got em







october 10, 2006











i have a feeling my gloria naugle seedling will bloom before these little guys


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 10, 2006)

heh, they look good. 
I doubt they will take longer than the gloria naugle - I have a _previously bloomed _GN that won't put out another spike.  
Are yours real albas? I have an violacea alba x alba - of course, mine is a pink. I knew it was a toss up, but.... hate this kind of gambling.


----------



## Marco (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Ki. I sure hope they're albas. The vendor says they are. And they sure do grow very slowly so I'm guessing they are. If they're not that would really suck cause they've been out of flask for a bit over a year and are just at a 2" leafspan. I'm guessing it may take a good number of years before they get to a nice blooming size. If they bloom pink or like normal violaceas I may end up getting violent on the plant.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 10, 2006)

Marco said:


> I may end up getting violent on the plant.


oh, so that's what they're named after.


----------

